# GEOBiH - Geografija Bosne i Hercegovine



## GeografijaBiH

Geografija BiH je prvi veliki studentski geografski projekt na bosansko-hercegovačkom prostoru. Cilj projekta ogleda se u dva pravca, onaj opći jeste da široj masi ljudi podigne nivo svijesti o značaju geografije u svakodnevnim pojavama, procesima i odnosima, te kroz njenu fizičku determinantu sa stajališta turizma i zaštite okoliša predstavi sve čari, ljepote i blagodati naše lijepe Bosne i Hercegovine. Druga strana projekta, predstavlja naučno utemeljenu tematiku koja će kroz same svoje podoblasti biti detaljno prikazana i obrađena. Još uvijek pozivamo sve zainteresovane da se uključe u ovaj projekt. Sve detaljne informacije možete pročitati na našim stranicama, vaša pitanja primamo i na: [email protected]. 

Uskoro ćemo podići i prvi bosansko-hercegovački geografski portal na linku www.geografijabih.net

Naša privremena stranica - https://geografijabih.wordpress.com/

Like FB - https://www.facebook.com/geografijabih

:cheers1:


----------

